# Lebron James back to Cavs



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Can't link from my phone but its official. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Haha, it's true! And I'm back to rooting for him again. Can't wait to see him and Kyrie play together.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Wait how did this happen. Did they trade Wiggins? The **** is going on


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think his timing is fascinating. Right when a future star player in Andrew Wiggins comes aboard LJ decides to steal the thunder. Notice how he didn't mention Wiggins in his essay below. How will Wiggins fit in. 

LJ is helluve talented as any NBA player should be if you're coming straight out of high school. But there's something missing in him and Kobe and I always felt that it was maturity. At least Kobe stayed in the Lakers. I have mixed feelings about this. I thought he would stay in Miami. 



> Before anyone ever cared where I would play basketball, I was a kid from Northeast Ohio. It’s where I walked. It’s where I ran. It’s where I cried. It’s where I bled. It holds a special place in my heart. People there have seen me grow up. I sometimes feel like I’m their son. Their passion can be overwhelming. But it drives me. I want to give them hope when I can. I want to inspire them when I can. My relationship with Northeast Ohio is bigger than basketball. I didn’t realize that four years ago. I do now.
> 
> Remember when I was sitting up there at the Boys & Girls Club in 2010? I was thinking, This is really tough. I could feel it. I was leaving something I had spent a long time creating. If I had to do it all over again, I’d obviously do things differently, but I’d still have left. Miami, for me, has been almost like college for other kids. These past four years helped raise me into who I am. I became a better player and a better man. I learned from a franchise that had been where I wanted to go. I will always think of Miami as my second home. Without the experiences I had there, I wouldn’t be able to do what I’m doing today.
> 
> ...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Lol cleveland fans are pathetic, this guy left them in a very shitty and diva superstar way 4 years ago and jerseys were burned. Now that he gets his rings and money he's a good guy who wants to give back to his hometown again? I guess they are so desperate for some success they'll forgive him.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm gonna be alot more interested then ever in the NBA regular season. Now that we have lebron and Wiggins in Cleveland. The old champs San Antonio. We have Derek rose coming back from the Chicago bulls. And hopefully the rockets do well . But most of all it's gonna be nice seeing the heat suck for a change


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm glad he's going back to the Cavs and I'm not a fan of his by any means. This made me warm up to him allot more.


----------



## Fang (Jan 4, 2007)

Here's some perspective coming from someone who actually lives in Cleveland. LeBron is nothing but an overrated, self absorbed, Egotistical grade A arsehole. Everyone who has ever met the guy in person can tell you first hand what a douche this guy is. He's disrespectful and the only thing he cares about is money. He makes it seem like he came back to Cleveland because it's his home and where he belongs, but truth of the matter is, we offered him the most money. That's why we dropped all those players, that's why it took 2 weeks to find out all this crap because all the guy is, is a media attention whore. 

He's nothing special, I don't care what people say about him he's all hype and show, plain and simple. I was happy when he left, and I would of been happy if he stayed gone. Leave it to Cleveland fans to burn his jersey when he left but hug his nuts when he comes back. He's a terrible person and his ego will crush him one day.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Fang said:


> Here's some perspective coming from someone who actually lives in Cleveland. LeBron is nothing but an overrated, self absorbed, Egotistical grade A arsehole. Everyone who has ever met the guy in person can tell you first hand what a douche this guy is. He's disrespectful and the only thing he cares about is money. He makes it seem like he came back to Cleveland because it's his home and where he belongs, but truth of the matter is, we offered him the most money. That's why we dropped all those players, that's why it took 2 weeks to find out all this crap because all the guy is, is a media attention whore.
> 
> He's nothing special, I don't care what people say about him he's all hype and show, plain and simple. I was happy when he left, and I would of been happy if he stayed gone. Leave it to Cleveland fans to burn his jersey when he left but hug his nuts when he comes back. He's a terrible person and his ego will crush him one day.


Now that's mor elike it, glad to see at least one person from ohio gets it and isn't kissing his ass and falling for this amateur showmanship illusion.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Had LeBron went to my team I would have had to find a new team. I really dislike this guy, hes a great player but a big baby


----------

